# My first solo, unsupported, camping tour



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2014)

Tuesday 15th July 2014, Ebury Hill (79km)

It rained overnight and was still raining this morning when I woke. Nice start to my first solo tour! At least I was at home in my own bed! It was cool enough this morning to need my leg warmers (that leg injury of mine (dog bite) still needs protecting from the cold/cool and I have no feeling in it so can't tell when it is cold!).

Somehow I was up and on my way by 7:50am. 10 minutes ahead of schedule. I suspect this had a lot to do with my OH being at home and wanting to make sure I actually left! Dusty (our landlady's Irish Wolf Hound (whom we dog sit for) also came out to say hello!)







A wobbly start and a right turn and I'm on the Whitegate Way which runs from the bottom of our lane and bypasses the local rat runs of roads during rush hour. At least I know that the bridge repairs are completed enough for me not to have to carry the bike up the steps they had in place for the last 5/6 months!

Nothing much happened until my first stop at the Marina just north of Nantwich, where a coffee, toast and a rest stop were called for. From there, however, it was new roads and new territory...






A road side stop and a bite to eat were soon followed by lunch (leg warmers finally removed) and a somewhat interesting problem. Today's route was meant to be 80km (50 miles) a nice easy start to the tour. Somehow I have managed to cover 57km (35 miles) before midday! Yikes. What is going on? 











After lunch the first of the climbs for today and it was a stiff one. 1st & 2nd gear all the way & finally a view...






Then there followed at 'interesting' decent - single track lane, bad road surface, sharp right hand bend and to add to it all it is a heavily wooden cutting. Luckily I had taken the decision to put the front light on (dynamo) and it made all the difference when that car arrived on the scene!

From there some views and finally into Shawbury for a drinks stop and the first of the how to shop when you are on your own on a laden touring bike. Abandon it seems to work surprisingly well!










From there is was single track country lanes for the last few miles and a pondering of whether to continue or just accept that today was easier than expected... I came across a house selling off their black currants and also some pink currants and opted for the pink currants at a generous punnet for £1, then it was off towards the planned campsite.

After spending some time at the side of the road photo-ing the light and landscape, I finally arrived at the campsite at an unearthly hour of 2:30pm! I did consider continuing on, but the next real option is some 30km (20 miles) away and I don't want to over do it on my first day and I was starting to tire in the heat that had arrived this afternoon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2014)

Continued....











I am on a lovely little site (£5.55) which has very basic facilities (due to some English Heritage restrictions) but it has taken a while for them to get into the backpackers toilet... the lock on the door is not working (combination thing, combination is fine, it just won't open when the latch is done) so they have had to remove the hinges off the door to get in, confirmed it was all working, replaced it all, and tried again, only for it to fail to open again... After 2 hours (he isn't the most mechanically/DIY minded guy I have met, but very friendly) I suggested that they simply took the lock off the door. I am the only one here and there is a bolt inside to shut it with when in use!











This evening the light has been amazing.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jul 2014)

Our countryside looks fantastic, it's great to out in it and pedaling wherever you fancy. 

You dropped on some cracking weather for it.


----------



## Ganymede (23 Jul 2014)

I'm finding it inspiring already. Looks beautiful and the lure of the open road is reaching out of the laptop....!


----------



## Effyb4 (23 Jul 2014)

Looks fabulous, the colours in the photos are amazing. I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Looks fabulous, the colours in the photos are amazing. I can't wait to hear more.


I will write up some more tomorrow. I have my journal to type up, the photos are all taken in RAW format, so need converting to JPEG and I only got home at 2:30pm ish.... then I have some washing to do and a tent to dry out (condensation, not rain) not to mention catching up on some sleep!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2014)

Glad I kept from reading this until I got back with the dog. Just took my time and savoured the gorgeous photos. You are right, the light and colours are great. Already looking forward to more.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2014)

Welcome home! And ditto all of the above. (Have you uploaded your mileage yet? )


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Welcome home! And ditto all of the above. (Have you uploaded your mileage yet? )


thanks and what do you think?  got another tour planned at the end of next month as well... 15 days next time


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jul 2014)

Welcome back, and I look forward to the next instalment


----------



## DaveReading (23 Jul 2014)

If you don't mind me asking, what is the tent that you're using?

Just planning ahead ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2014)

DaveReading said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the tent that you're using?
> 
> Just planning ahead ...


It's the Vaude Power Lizard SUL 2-3P. Was purchased for both of us to use, but is also ideal for a single person (plus all kit except your bike in it!) and weighs in at a little over 1.5kg. Pegs are crap though, so we have replaced them with some spares we have from our Hilleberg. So far I like it, but have to tried it in high winds. Ventilation can be an issue as I have found out, but I have been sleeping with the door partially unzipped on the 2 way zip, and with the inner open as well. Very few insect issues where I have been (except at Brecon). I think I would have prefered a dedicated 1-2 person one, probably of the Hilleberg range, but at the time we were looking for both of us to use this, only my OH prefers to carry out Hilleberg Nammatj if we are camping for any length of time (or bad weather is possible like September last year and Scotland!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Day 2 - Wednesday 16th July 2014
Morton on Lugg - 90.41km (56 miles)

Despite it being a lovely, quiet campsite and a really nice night, I didn't get much sleep. I don't know what it was, or why, but when the alarm went off at 6am this morning, the last thing I felt like doing was getting up and cycling. 

The weather had clouded over during the night and it was warm and humid, but it was a short sleeved top and 3/4 length cycling shorts from the word go. No need for the leg warmers today (unlike yesterday).

After a slight downhill start, it was the start of a lot of climbing today which was slow, hard work and exhausting from the word go. I had a slight "have I go the correct way" moment which the Garmin Edge course I had put in helped with considerably, one of the few times I have found it more useful than a road map... A quick stop at a nature reserve (Venus Pool I think) allowed for a brief breather and pit stop.











After several low slow climbs, someone who looked like @gavgav passed me (around a little place caleld Evenwood). From there, there was yet more climbing and some amount of cursing at my avoid main roads approach to this tour before I finally found the top of the hill. Whilst stopped at the top of the hill for a breather and a snack, another cyclist checked that I was OK which was nice of him.











Then it was time for some downhill and it was much appreciated, I can tell you. Some farmers spotted me coming down one of the hills and there was much joking and waving me on with a yell of "you're late for the race" as I flew past them... reference to the TdF.

At the bottom of the hill I stopped for another breather and for the first time, it looked like it might just rain... What should have been a quiet B road was a very busy B road because of a major diversion that was in place, and it was not a great road to be cycling. Worse still, my bale out option was also the diversion! Ahhhh. Time for a break at a petrol station where I can pick up some supplies and have a coffee, not to mention restock on water - I had already consumed all 3 bottles I had with me!






Reluctantly leaving the petrol station, I finally found somewhere I could get off the road and have a lunch break alongside a church. Unfortuantly I was found by the local busy body/local elderly man who would not leave me in peace either to eat my lunch or stop trying to direct me to a campsite less than 4km away. Lunch was cut short as a result.

Not much really happened after that, I found an oak tree I liked, with a view and took another photo.... Then I met 4 ladies who were touring whilst I was going up what was for me a nasty uphill incline. 











Then I met the mother of all hills. I took one look at it and knew I was never going to make it up it. I know some would say this is a very negative attitude, pot always half empty etc... I see it as realistic and you weren't there! I had even looked at the map for alternatives - there was nothing that did not land me cycling 5-6 miles on the A49 in the rush hour. The strava segment is called "God Almighty!" I think that sums it up completely. If I was not on a laden touring bike.... dream on girl, it was the only thing that kept me going. It took me 3 stops just to push the bike up the steepest part of the hill. But what goes up, must come down... Look on the bright side. But sadly no photos, it was a tree lined cutting and there was nothing to see for all of that effort.

Soon afterwards, I came across a shop - it was raided 3 * fanta... Then on to the campsite for the last pitch they had - cash in hand so no registration (£10). Oh well I'm not going to worry. Then off for a nice coool shower (new toilet block!). Soon after my evening meal, it started to rain so I had an early night - hopefully I will get some sleep despite the proximity to the A49 (like on it!)

One final picture for the day. This notice was on the ladies toilet door. There was not one on the mens' door. So I was left wondering exactly how many cats find their way into the ladies toilet and why only the ladies toilet? 






http://www.strava.com/activities/169790291/overview


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Day 03 - Thursday 18th July 2014
Pont Kemys (south of Abergavenny)
68.01km

I woke to bright sunshine and a soaking wet tent, inside and out. Humidity was somewhere around the 999% mark approaching 1000% and climbing. As usual no-one else was up or about and it was a case of being as quiet as possible. It was also the first wet take down of the new tent.
And I also established that whilst porridge oats soaked in almond milk overnight are wonderful as they are, they do not work with hot chocolate powder in there as well - shame really. I am missing my hot chocolate in the mornnig, but don't have enough spare almond milk in suitable sized containers to be able to allow myself that treat!

I applied the battle paint (aka factor 50 sun cream), forced myself to consume a litre of water prior to leaving the campsite (a very good move as it proved almost immediately) and was climbing from the word go. A female car driver who stopped for me on the climb so as to prevent me from having to stopped, called out that I was braver than her. I wasn't feeling very brave at that moment in time - mad perhaps, but not brave. I smiled as I cycled passed her and once she was out of sight, stopped to admire the view!












I quickly arrived in Hereford, located Sainsbury's and did the wheel the bike up to the security guard who was on the point of saying don't even consider bringing that in here, when I asked him if he could keep an eye on it for me. He hesitated, realised that a) I was alone and b) the bike had luggage on it and c) there wasn't really anyway I could carry it around the shop with me (though someone has since kindly pointed out that I could have used a trolley (whilstle) and he was happy with the solution. The bike was locked up infront of his security camera and I did my shopping. More battle paint needed, more rehydration tablets needed, some tomatoes for tonight's evening meal and some fruit for immediate consumption, not to mention some more Fanta...(whistle).

Then it was pretty much a case of following the National Cycle Route out of Hereford which bypassed all of Hereford (really useful for me given my inability to navigate cities etc) and I was out of there and back where I am at home - the countryside. Today's route was mostly following national cycle routes and I had not double checked all of them... Should have done, and should have learnt that lesson a long time ago.

I did have a couple of surprises along the way, one was cycling throught the Duchy of Cornwall's estate - some really great views and light there (hoping that the photos do it justice, I am not on my usual laptop at the moment and don't know how they have come out - the colour balance is off on this screen, hopefully our new laptop will arrive tomorrow and when I have colour balanced that screen with my Spyder, I can double check the pictures). Some of this estate is not on tarmac'ed roads and I was glad to be on my Thorn Nomad rather than a road bike. I was also very glad it has been dry recently because I could see it would not take much to turn the track in to a quaymire.

























(I love how you can radically change the same scene simply by zooming in and out!)

Somewhere around here, I also had some fun with 2 mountain bikers and a roadie who was accompanying them. I could hear voices behind me, but they were not really catching me at all on the flatter section we were on at the time. After 5 -10 mins there was a hill where I slowed down considerably and they did finally pass me, but only just before the summit. Going down that hill I scared the living daylights out of them as I caught up with them and they realised I was on the point of passing them as I tried to carry my speed into the next slight climb... thankfully they turned off right at the top of the next hill...

















Further on and there were some great descents, though I was a touch worried by the 'road closed' sign I passed, knowing all too well that I could not cycle back up the way I had come down. Luckily it was an old sign and the road was clear enough at least for cyclists to get through - the side of the single track lane had been taken out by a fallen tree and the tarmac was missing. You could have squeezed a small car through there at the risk of the road collapsing, but it wasn't an issue for a cyclist thankfully!

To be continued....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Continued






I finally made it into Wales for midday.






and the first Welsh hill prmptly defeated me. It was simply too hot to be putting that much effort into a +10% gradient; sanity prevailed and I got off and pushed the bike up the worst of the hill (100metres). When I finally arrived around the corner at what should have been the top of the hill, my route turned off right and carried on climbing! Seeing a man outside his house and my being empty of water, I stopped and asked if he would oblige with a refil - thankfullly it was not a problem and he happily obliged. At the top of the climb (a place called Grosmont - yes I know I should have guessed from the place name) I found a suitable stopping point in the shade, well off the road and with a gate to allow a decent breeze. A casual slow lunch was calling my name loudy...












For a while, after lunch I followed the ridge, and there were some great views to take in, which I did at length!












Continuing along the ridge, I was clearly enjoying a downhill section too much when I glanced down at my Garmin Edge and realised that in about 10meters time I had to turn left. The brakes still work expectionally well. Someone obviously thought I was enjoying myself way too much because around that corner was an uphill climb... At times I was left wondering if this road actually existed. I have seen dirt tracks in better condition and the only thing that stopped me photo-ing it in disbelief was the worry of my loosing my momentum and never managing to get going again.

Before long I had finally dropped into Abergavenny and after deciding that I didn't need the free coffee for Waitrose card holders (it was too hot for coffee) I carried on to find a cool spot by the side of the Monomouthshire Canal... if I can get there that is. Life got a touch confusing here because in order to get to the canal you have to follow the NCR which is a disused converted railway line and it starts here and they only signpost it in one direction - not the way I was going! Luckily I had researched this junction because I was navigating by a road map and neither route was marked on the map! So I was vaguely aware that this might be the case and I might have to follow the railway in the wrong direction for nearly a mile before it rose to the level of the canal so that I could then get onto the canal... At least it was in shade, if not cool...

There is a stiff final climb where the 2 routes connect, zigzagging up to the canal and whilst the gradient is fine to cycle, the hairpin bends are too sharp and narrow to negioate with panniers. I had to get off and push, literally doing a 5 point turn to get the bike around each of the 3 hairpins... Finally a bench and some shade and a well earned break.






A 4th layer of battle paint was also applied and now completely off-road and way too hot, it was time to loose the helmet - after all what use is it if I end up in the canal? The ride along the canal was great despite the hardcore surface sometimes being less than 6 inches wide - but mostly it was really good and I was able to hold an average of 10mph on a laden touring bike off-road without really trying. 






One thing I did notice was how quickly the landscape changed from mountains, valleys and views (occasionally) back to a flatter 'boring' landscape. It was quite staggering really. Then after around 45 mins, I think, it was my turn off and time to head to the campsite, Pont Kemys. The campsite has an area set aside for campers (not mandatory I will add), however I had requested a quiet and cool area and that was what I got. I had the whole 'woodland' camping patch to myself. It reminds me so very much of the similar area at Wemdalen in Germany when we were on our big tour. We had the entire area to ourselves then as well! It is just me, 2 benches and plenty of shade. What more could I ask for? A shower - yep plenty of those and they were really good!











http://www.strava.com/activities/169790288


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Jul 2014)

Beautiful pictures and a great write up. It makes me want to do my own tour of our amazingly diverse countryside.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Beautiful pictures and a great write up. It makes me want to do my own tour of our amazingly diverse countryside.


thank you and don't worry about it making you want to get out there - there are 8/9 days to subject you to. You will be pretty bored of the countryside by then... or at least my photos of it in the sunshine


----------



## growingvegetables (24 Jul 2014)

Trying to think of something worth saying ........ but "thank you" is as far as I get 

Dammit - and I'm off to dig my tent out


----------



## gavgav (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Continued....
> 
> View attachment 51256
> 
> ...


I often cycle past the campsite at Ebury Hill and it is situated in a stunning area for views


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

gavgav said:


> I often cycle past the campsite at Ebury Hill and it is situated in a stunning area for views


It is a really nice campsite and was the cheapest I stayed at. the facilities are basic for backpackers (toilet and cold water only) but I don't want or need much and the views and light that day were fantastic. The pink currants just down the road were also amazingly sweet and wonderful! Could have done with some more, but they only had the 1 punnet of them for sale sadly!


----------



## gavgav (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Day 2 - Wednesday 16th July 2014
> Morton on Lugg - 90.41km (56 miles)
> 
> Despite it being a lovely, quiet campsite and a really nice night, I didn't get much sleep. I don't know what it was, or why, but when the alarm went off at 6am this morning, the last thing I felt like doing was getting up and cycling.
> ...



I was out on the bike on the 16th, but with @Rickshaw Phil over towards the Wrekin and so I don't think we would have passed you, but can't quite tell from the map as to which route you took from Shrewsbury down to Ludlow, so it is possible we crossed paths on the way out of Shrewsbury?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

gavgav said:


> I was out on the bike on the 16th, but with @Rickshaw Phil over towards the Wrekin and so I don't think we would have passed you, but can't quite tell from the map as to which route you took from Shrewsbury down to Ludlow, so it is possible we crossed paths on the way out of Shrewsbury?


you should be able to zoom in and out on the map... if not this one will http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=8S&page_id=382256&v=e


----------



## Donger (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Continued


 
Inspirational stuff. I've just got to talk the missus into going off on hols with her sister so I can do a bit of touring.
p.s.All hail the queen of the landscape photo.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Donger said:


> Inspirational stuff. I've just got to talk the missus into going off on hols with her sister so I can do a bit of touring.
> p.s.All hail the queen of the landscape photo.


thank you. On our big tour someone worked it out that I posted a photo for every 8 miles cycled... we only covered 8,700 miles!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

Fantastic photos and great write up SNSSS. Can't wait to read the rest of it.


----------



## gavgav (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you should be able to zoom in and out on the map... if not this one will http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=8S&page_id=382256&v=e


Fabulous route you took, and I love it out by Kenley, Church Preen and that area. Fair few hills that way though! I don't think it was us that passed you, although we would have been on the same road as you at Upton Magna for a short while.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2014)

OK - Day 4 - Friday 18th July 2014
LLantwit Major (87.6km)

We had a huge thunderstorm last night where for the first hour or so there were 5 or 6 flashes of lightening every minute but it was totally quiet. I took the opportunity to get up for a pee and had literally just returned to the tent when the thunder arrived and moments later, very heavy rain.

Sadly in the morning, when the alarm went off, it was cloudy and humid and the rain had done nothing whatsoever to clear the air.

The first part of the ride was uphill (yet again) and it was hard work without a warm up.







Once I finally got to the downhill section and back onto the canal for some peace and quiet, it was bliss, but first I had to negotiate a busy A road for a short section and it took me 10 minutes of waiting just to turn left onto it. Turning right off it was seriously difficult and in the end I had no option but to just stick my right arm out and force the situation. After all, I only wanted to get out of everyone's way (rush hour) and thankfully someone behind me had the sense to hold back and a gap miraculously appeared in the oncoming traffic...

From there it was the canal all the way to Newport and beyond and it was an excellent surface to cycle on and only continued to get better and better until the actual canal ceased to be functional as a canal. 










Signs like this are useful when you have no idea how far you have cycled down the canal...






After a place called "Five Locks" the surface deteriorated before improving again. It was really sad to see the canal in a state of such disrepair though. Lock and lock was down, some converted to tiered terraces as a 'water feature' others just missing one of their gates completely and the canal less than a foot deep - totally silted up. Some areas were really bad for litter as well. So sad to see.






Sadly the few locks I saw being repaired (via a National Lottery grant) were being repaired from the "we must do this before the canal collapses and floods the area" point of view rather than with any long term prospect of reopening it.

One the bright side I did get to see quite a bit of wild life, including several herons and a water vole which very nearly got identified the hard way (at least the hard way for it) when it ran across the towpath less than a foot from my front wheel!

At the M4 where the Monmouthshire & Brecon Canal met another canal, it was more of the same. Total neglect and disrepair. It was such a shame to see. It was really eerie cycling along the canal towpath (another national cycle route) where I had the canal less than 2 foot from the side of me, a 6 foot wide cycle path (really good condition) and then literally the M4 with lorries going passed (above me) a hard shoulder widths away... They would not have even known I was there.

Previously I had been really grateful for the fact that I was going in the downhill direction down all of those locks... now I had turned inland and was heading up the canal, I had to do all those short sharp little inclines that come with locks... I was glad I was only doing a short distance along this canal.

Once off the canal I soon found NCR 4 again and it took me the "scenic route" as all sustrans routes do... uphill and down dale so to speak, but I did get to see some water, the estuary, just not the sea. (Why will become obvious later on.)






Somewhere around Machen, I located the off-road section of NCR 4 (another disused converted railway) and found a bridge where I could have a spot of lunch. It was also starting to get hot now. The sun was finally burning through the cloud and it suceeded in coming out.

Caerphilly soon followed and more of those "you are not going anywhere near a road that might have cars on it" sustrans diversions followed, but thankfully one such diversion took me passed a Morrison's petrol station which was duely raided for supplies (water, Fanta, Pringles - great for dealing with salt loss!)





















day 4 to be continued...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2014)

day 4 continued

From there the plan was to follow the Taff Trail and it was very pleasant if you could ignore those horrible A frame gates that are too narrow for mountain bike handle bars and these ones were not the 'hollow' ones where you can wriggle your bars through. First time around I resorted to taking off the panniers and carrying the bike over the horse barrier instead. Second time around I managed to suss out that if I lifted the front wheel off the ground and wheeled the bike through on its back wheel... yep this is going to get very boring but as one cyclist pointed out to me, good for core strength - he's not the one trying to lift a laden expedition bike through these hurdles...











In the end I sussed out a technique of balancing the bike, walking around to the other side, holding the front brake on with my left hand and steadying the wheel with that hand as well, and using the right hand to grip the wheel and lift it off the ground and pulling the bike through at the same time. It got very tedious... and I can see the need for an alternative route on the way home. 

Several cyclists and dog walkers offered to help me at various intervals all out of shear disbelief at the ridiculous nature of the situation. By now the sun was out in force and it was getting seriously hot, my energy levels were low, stops frequent and I was cursing the no pedestrians sign on the new bypass... totally failing to comprehend that that did not exclude bikes, just pedestrians. I was too hot and tired to think straight.





Lovely shared use cycle lane alongside the bypass but why so many of those impassable barriers?

Eventually I found the next A road and was able to make some progress, but it was now rush hour and very busy and it was still very hilly and I was still too hot and too tired - so I think that covers all of the excuses for being so slow  . I made a slight navigational error going through Cowbridge and instead of taking the first right, I took the 2nd right which was immediately after the first right and ended up sailing down a very steep hill, only to have to push my bike up the other side, so cycle back down it again, before coming out where I should have been all along and climb back up...

I kept looking for the sea, knowing I was near it, but totally failing to find it - it kept me going for the last few miles in very hot weather. Sadly my route through Llantwit Major bypassed all of the shops, this was a pity because I had nothing to eat for an evening meal (not even spagetti by itself) and when I finally made it to the campsite, there was very little in the shop that I could eat - except for the last packet of spagetti. They did however have a very good supply of cold drinks and I quickly downed 3 cans of orange Tango without noticing! The campsite owner must have realised how tired I was because he offered to push my bike up to the pitch (quiet and shady - or at least it was quiet until a certain couple arrived next to us later on in the day) and sat down to dry out my little tent and wait for Stuart to arrive.






Now despite being only 600 meters from the sea, I had still not see any evidence that it existed, so after Stuart arrived (complete with supplies and evening meal) we went off for a walk; like I needed the exercise! But it was way too hot to consider sleeping yet, so we walked down to the beach about a 1km away or so - after all I needed proof it existed. Stuart told me this was never in doubt, but all I could respond was that he was not being creative enough!















I had seen this vehicle earlier in the day when it went passed me, but could not photo it. Now however was another matter... 





It exists.... proof, honest it does!






http://www.strava.com/activities/169790316


----------



## Sara_H (25 Jul 2014)

SatNav, your photo's and report are wonderful. 

Have you ever considered setting yourself up in buisness as a cycle tour guide? I'd certainly book in.


----------



## Ganymede (25 Jul 2014)

It all looks lovely. It's so great to get a realistic picture of what it's like to be out on your own. TBF I haven't read many of the other tour reports but this is making me think I should start!

BTW: pee in-tent in comfort with a she-wee and a bottle. Invaluable for me once when I was camping in a torrential storm!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> It all looks lovely. It's so great to get a realistic picture of what it's like to be out on your own. TBF I haven't read many of the other tour reports but this is making me think I should start!
> 
> BTW: pee in-tent in comfort with a she-wee and a bottle. Invaluable for me once when I was camping in a torrential storm!


that's what the front porch is for!  just roll back the footprint and you are sorted  just don't use a trangia bowl when it is exceptionally cold out (-18C as I did once...) it froze solid and looked like a poached egg...  my OH objected to my use of the bowl - but as I pointed out, it is sterile when it comes out and in those temperatures does not take long to freeze ...)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> SatNav, your photo's and report are wonderful.
> 
> Have you ever considered setting yourself up in buisness as a cycle tour guide? I'd certainly book in.


thank you and nope - its hard enough as it is without having to look after everyone else and I wouldn't be able to stop and take as many photos... I think I took twice as many as I do when I'm out with my OH and he is exceptionally patient as it is!


----------



## Sara_H (25 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thank you and nope - its hard enough as it is without having to look after everyone else and I wouldn't be able to stop and take as many photos... I think I took twice as many as I do when I'm out with my OH and he is exceptionally patient as it is!


Drat. Maybe you do me a tour as a favour?


----------



## Ganymede (25 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thank you and nope - its hard enough as it is without having to look after everyone else and I wouldn't be able to stop and take as many photos... I think I took twice as many as I do when I'm out with my OH and he is exceptionally patient as it is!


I think that is what is so wonderful about your report - you are really doing either exactly what you want OR exactly what the situation demands. Cool!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Drat. Maybe you do me a tour as a favour?


OK - do you want to join us for the next one... end of next month, think we are coming over your way you know.... taking the trans pennine trail from Runcorn to Southport, freelancing up to Ravensglass, taking the Hadrian's wall cycle route over to Tyneside, NCR1 (attempt at any how) down to the start of the Trans Pennine Trail (Hornsea is it?) and then following the TPT to Warrington before heading off home. 50 miles a day, 13 days with 2 days built in as spares... off road bike required...


----------



## Sara_H (25 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - do you want to join us for the next one... end of next month, think we are coming over your way you know.... taking the trans pennine trail from Runcorn to Southport, freelancing up to Ravensglass, taking the Hadrian's wall cycle route over to Tyneside, NCR1 (attempt at any how) down to the start of the Trans Pennine Trail (Hornsea is it?) and then following the TPT to Warrington before heading off home. 50 miles a day, 13 days with 2 days built in as spares... off road bike required...


Actually I'd love to, but don't think I'll be recovered enough, also, boss expects me in work at least three days a week! Maybe next summer? Could plan some time off and train a bit as I'm not used to riding more than thirty miles a day?


----------



## Cycleops (25 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the account of your trip, @SatNavSaysStraightOn, very enjoyable, and great pics too.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2014)

Day 5 - Llantwit Major - Saturday 19th July 2014

We were woken around 6am by thunder and after around 30 minutes or so lightening followed. Strange how the night before I had had lightening but no thunder. Anyhow, within 4 lightening strikes planes were allowed to take off again from Cardiff airport and we knew the worst had passed. We had a touch of rain but nothing to worry about. Little did we know of the chaos, storms and flooding happening elsewhere in the UK (nor the problems Stuart would face when he got home the following day).

We had a lazy morning, lying around on our exped downmats, with the small tent's footprint out, lying in the warm but overcast weather, reading books, just waiting for my brother to arrive before we headed off for the very reason for this tour. As mentioned before, my Grannie had died 10 days after us telling our families that we were going off to cycle around the world. A bench was dedicated to her the following year, but by then we were already out of the country and on our way north and we were not able to attend, so with my Grandfather's health failing, and with him having heard a rumour about the bench having been vandalised or needing some attention, and with Stuart and I not knowing where it was (other then roughly) a plan was put together to check on it and I decided (in a moment of madness perhaps) to cycle down rather than sit in a car... and then cycle back again....

So once my brother arrived, we went over to Ogmore-by-Sea to check on my Grannie's bench. I'm glad to report that it was in use when we arrived with a family having set up 'camp' there whilst they played on the grass in front of it and the beach (which is rocky, not sand). It has not been vandalised and was in good working order which will make my Grandfather very happy.






The entire reason for the tour - to check on the bench dedicated to my late Grannie.










The view from the bench.








Somewhat embarrassingly I ended up having to ask one person who was sitting on it, if she could move so I could take a photo of it for my Grandfather. Luckily she did not take offence when I explained the situation. Afterwards we threw some roses into the sea for my Grannie's memory (there is no other memorial to her except this bench) and then left to find some lunch.

Later on we went over to Bridgend where my great grandmother (mamgu as we knew her) is buried and left some roses on her grave as well.











Once my brother had gone, Stuart and I continued the lazy theme at the campsite, with our sleeping mats out in the sun and read until it was time for bed. Thankfully the very noisy couple from last night have left (she was drunk and very loud until well after 11:30pm) but I can't help thinking i could do with another rest day... oh well.


----------



## Sara_H (27 Jul 2014)

Lovely photo's, and what a lovely spot for your Granny's memorial bench.


----------



## alans (27 Jul 2014)

I've really enjoyed reading this & the pics are terrific.
An excellent advert for the joys of cycle camping.
Thanks for having the wherewithal to do the ride & the enthusiasm to write it up


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2014)

Day 06 - Sunday 20th July 2014
Pencelli (89.08km)

We both slept much better last night - no noisy neighbours for starters, no storms, no rain, and we woke to blue skies and a touch of cloud. It didn't take long to get too warm and I knew today was going to be a tough day.

Stuart waited until I was ready and saw me away before he left, passing me soon afterwards. We had come up with a better route out of Llantwit Major than the one I had used to drop into it, which was not as steep a climb out, much appreciated. Thankfully he also gave me plenty of room when he overtook me. He didn't need to let me know it was him, our car has a very particular noise to it that is easily recognisable and I knew instantly when it came into hearing range that it was him and once he was gone, it was a case of 4 days home now...

Today was hard, and there was no mistaking that. It was also a hot sunny Sunday and that meant there were plenty of other cyclists out. The morning was pretty much all roadies, some giving me the cold shoulder, some just looking at me in disbelief and one in particular who came alongside me (in Cowbridge) and chatted with me for a few minutes. It turned out he used to do Audax rides and had done a little touring - before leaving he shook my hand (with us both still riding) and wished me well. It was a nice gester. 

Soon after he left, the advance safety motorbikes of a cycling road race came through, one holding back to warn me of what was approaching from behind. We established I probably had time to get up the hill (it was hedge lined at this point and there was nowhere I could pull the bike off the road) before the race arrived. As it turned out, the first 2 rides who were ahead of the field ended up overtaking me - the cameraman sitting backwards on the motorbike filming them did a double take being completely taken back my this strange woman on a laden touring bike that had suddently arrived in the shot and then I was able to pull over off the road just before the rest of the peleton arrived. I got a lot of cheery hellos and thank yous from them before they vanished and I was able to continue at my snail's pace. Actually I think snails could have been quicker...

I eventually found the Taff Trail again, bypassed those horrible barriers by remembering that cyclists are not pedestrians and cycling up the bypass - so much easier and quicker.. not sure on the technicalities of me stopping to take a photo are, but here it is...






Then I followed the Taff Trail on and off all the way to Merthyr Tydfil (though mostly off because of those barriers). I quit with it not long after Treharris (just after lunch) for a vaiety of reasons, not least of all the need to locate more water. Today was exceptionally hot and it really was going to be one of those days. I just wheeled the bike into the shop and asked the lady on the cash desk where I could put it... she was very helpful and it stayed in the shop whilst I did my shopping. I needed water big time (and carried spare with me as well) raided the store for Pringles which I had purchased yesterday but my OH had kindly taken home with him (AHHHHHH), nuts & fruit, some emergency Jelly Babies which were massacred ruthlessly and yet more of that Tango or Fanta depending on what was available - have you ever looked at how few calories are in a can of Tango? 63 kcalories per 330ml can! well at least it is 63 more than water... (Fanta has around 126 kcalories per 500 ml so is marginally better when sugar is needed...)










Part of the Taff Trail

In Merthyr Tydfil, I refound the Taff Trail (I know it didn't know it was lost) and after a couple of those horrible barriers it was great. It was tarmac, a constant gradient and easy to sit a plod unhill on. It was also now the turn of the mtb'ers to be out in force and one or two of them got a surprise when I overtook them going uphill... 





Looking down the valley from the railway bridge on the Taff Trail at Merthyr Tydfil





An excellent surface and steady incline leaving Merthyr Tydfil climbing up to the first reservoir.





It has finally clouded over and looking a bit 'grim' but it didn't last long.





And looking the other way back the way I have come from.

Approaching the top of the climb the road drops steeply (arrow on the road map) and then climbs steeply again (another arrow on the road map) or I could stay with the Taff Trail and follow a dead end road to a forestry commission track. The map gave the distinct impression that the Taff Trail followed the contour around, so I went with that and I am glad to say it did... which made life oh so much fun... (think more mountain bikers and woman on laden expedition bike... ) 






At the top of this off-road section and just before the summit of the entire climb, I stopped in a car park for a breather and a guy got out of his car walking over towards me. His first words to me where "is that a Thorn?"... (reference to my make of bike for those not in the know)... He had overtaken me earlier on one of the road sections and now seeing me again was convinced it was a Thorn Nomad because I had just come up the off-road section. He has a Thorn Club Tourer and was a local... We chatted about the trail and the Nomad and he gave me the advice to stay with the canal into Brecon rather than use the road.... He also let me know that I could now see the top of the climb and after that, the forestry commission tracks which I could use were 7 miles of downhill... yippeeee .... I refrained from yelling out until much later when I was on my own and after I had embarrassed a few more mountain bikers... <whistles again>.

to be continued....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2014)

continued - day 6

There were some great views on the way down which I naturally stopped to photograph... sadly it was cloudy at this point, but it was dry and I had 7 miles of downhill in which to enjoy myself wearing out my brake pads... (ooppps - well they are the originals and the bike has now covered over 16,000km)...





Finally, a view.












I think I should have probably gone over the dam at the end of the track rather than continue on down the bridlepath - the bridlepath was a touch bumpy and overgrown and I now need to mend a hole in my pannier from a bramble... (never mind, it will only add to the patches already in there and make them look even more 'used' than they already did.)





Its a touch overgrown and rough!

At the canal I had one of those insane moments. Every instinct was saying turn left but common sense was saying to me that it should be right. I went right and came across 2 women with bikes sitting on a bench. Time to ask rather than plough on blindly. I'm too tired for major detours right now and have missed the 1st camping option I had... They did indeed confirm I had turned corectly and was now heading for Brecon and after a 5 minute chat with them I set off again to find the planned campsite rather than the bale out option I had missed. Oh and the canal, it is the same one I followed earlier in the tour, the Monmouthshire & Brecon Canal and is fabulous for cycling along.





I really like these benches...






Getting to the campsite proved to be a touch harder than I was hoping for. There were only steps up off the canal to the road which meant unloading the bike, carrying the panniers up and then carrying the bike up the steep steps. Then I had a whole 400 yards to cycle before the campsite and another person who was really interested in my bike.

I am now really tired and ready to drop but the hardest should now be over! now where have I heard that before.

http://www.strava.com/activities/169790318


----------



## John the Canuck (28 Jul 2014)

^^^

Talybont Reservoir.?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> ^^^
> 
> Talybont Reservoir.?


had to go off and double check, but yes it is.


----------



## stumpy66 (28 Jul 2014)

Enjoying reading this, great pics and write up


----------



## John the Canuck (28 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> had to go off and double check, but yes it is.



haha...did you see a small bridge by a pub about 500yds along road to the East
my parents owned a cottage opposite the pub - left it to me - lived there for 2 years before returning North to find work

fly fished that reservoir many times
and got up to the viewpoint [ your pics 5th up ] by [.....hangs head.....] 4x4 SWB Land Rover

lovely countryside there


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> haha...did you see a small bridge by a pub about 500yds along road to the East
> my parents owned a cottage opposite the pub - left it to me - lived there for 2 years before returning North to find work
> 
> fly fished that reservoir many times
> ...


Not sure I did see it. I didn't do the road. I followed the taff trail (off road) all the way from the top, right down the right hand side of the resevoir (if heading north) and then directly onto the canal before coming off the canal 400 yds before the campsite. Tis very nice around there though a touch tough for touring in hot weather 

Unless it was the small bridge that I came over as I dropped onto the canal... this was my route. http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?pic_id=2004305


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2014)

Day 07 - Monday 21st July 2014
The Baron at Bucknell (80.43km)

I must have been really tired when I got to the campsite last night because in seeking out some shade in which to pitch the tent, I totally failed to notice that I have pitced alongside an emergency light. When I woke at 11pm last night, it was like a lighthouse shining into the tent it was so bright. It did not take long to find itself covered with an abandoned towel that I had seen when I walked to the toilet block. Said towel was also back in its original location soon after 6am so no-one knew! I slept reasonably well and woke to hill mist burning off and blue skies once again. It was a shame life did not go to plan. Once the bike was loaded and I was ready to leave (ahead of the scheduled 8am start) I soon found I had a flat rear tyre. More worryingly I could find no cause whatsoever for the flat, so switched out with the spare innner tube as a precaution. I actually could not get the old inner tube to deflate so I have my suspicions about the cause... (This is only the 2nd flat I have had on this bike in over 10,000 miles of touring and the last one was a piece of metal that would have taken a lorry tyre out!). Life was also not to make matters easier for me with my pump either. I had taken my little Leyzene Road Morph that usually lives on my road bike. I know that it takes 200 strokes on the pump to get those tyres up to 100psi. Something I can just about manage, but today the pump was leaking and not playing fair. It was also getting too hot to hold and unfortuantly the campsite manager (a cyclist) was not around. I ended up inflating the tyre to what I guessed was 20psi (instead of the 65psi I had previously been running at), though it later turned out I had managed to get it to 30psi! (New ring seals have been ordered for the pump now I know the cause of the issue!). Now whilst 30psi was fine of the canal I was doing first thing this morning, it was not so great on the roads and progress was best phrased as slow and hard work and not made any easier by my desire to stay off a certain very busy A road/dual carriageway during the Monday morning rush hour.






I have really taken a liking to the Monmouthshire & Brecon Canal. 










the view from an aqueduct.

I had taken the somewhat interesting decision to risk trying to get to the bike shop in Hay-on-Wye rather than use the one in Brecon because I had worked out that I could save myself several miles cycling and bypass Brecon if I did 1 side of a triangle (the short side) rather than the 2 longer sides... There was also the possibility that the bike shop would not be open until after 10am in Brecon (I don't know if this is accurate or not, but a cyclist I met indicated that she thought it did not open until 10am and certainly all of my local ones don't...) so Hay-on-Wye it was to be via sustrans route 8... 

The views were great, the climbing, well some of it was, err close on lethal really. One particular hill was horrendous and even getting enough purchase from my hiking shoes on the tarmac to push my bike up the incline was almost impossible. The strava segment (it was guaranteed to have one) is called "Who knows" which sums it up superbly. You have know idea on where you are, why you are going that way or the purpose of the torture, only that it is happening... It was a touch steep incase you haven't guessed....





Any excuse for another breather....





And another one....

I finally dropped into a little place called Talgarth and happened across a shop with bread in the window. I needed some for lunch, so propped my bike against the window and walked in and WOW, what a wonderful little shop. It had so much I could have purchased including 2 varieties of almond milk - it was such a shame I didn't need any. It even had tofu and various organic nuts & fruit and.... I was in heaven... When I finally looked up to pay, I found the owner outside looking at my bike! It transpired that he was a keen cyclist, had recognised my bike as being one he had only ever seen in magazines and was out looking at it in awe. We had a long chat about it and its various features (14 speed Rohloff hub, dynamo front hub, twin crown forks, front brakes mounted behind the forks, and so on...) and when I went back into the shop to pay he gave me a free (dairy free) apricot flapjack as a thank you for taking time out to talk to him about the bike and 'show him around' it. It survived for around 15 minutes and died willingly at a bench a mile or so down the road...





The view from the bench...

From the bench, I baled on the sustrans route and went back to the A road for a short while before it became a B road and headed off into Hay-on-Wye and cycled straight passed the sign for the bike shop without noticing it. After a little back tracking and flagging down a cyclist (looked like a local and was indeed a local, who promptly stood in the middle of a road junction with me holding up all the traffic and giving me directions) I finally found the bike shop, a touch off the 'beaten track'. I picked up a spare inner tube and asked for air. Once the rear tyre was at 65psi cycling was so much easier!

I headed off towards Whitney-on-Wye, but before reaching there found a bench in the shade and lunch was called for. The toll bridge at Whitney-on-Wye which is lovely is 10p for cyclists and sells coffee/tea. I grabbed a much needed coffee and sat and watched the world go by for a while.















The toll bridge itself.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2014)

continued Day 7

Further on, and possibly somewhere around Upper Broxwood, I came across a sign saying "Cherries £2 a punnet". Well if they were on the road I was cycling down.... and they were. There were also blueberries as well. They sell to anyone passing by (as well as to Waitrose as it turns out) and the cherries were delicious - they also did not survive long and ruthlessly massacred when I found a suitable bridge to sit on in the shade before I continued on to climb yet more hills. 






But I didn't mind climbing these hill, the light was great and I was able to stop as and when I wanted to take as many photos and as I wanted without feeling guilty... I also found a suitable place for a pit stop and whilst relieving myself had my first ripe blackberry of the season. It was oh so delicious and rather hot from the sunshine!






2 of the climbs around Kinsham were hard, but doable, and I had time on my hands so I was able to enjoy the Shropshire Hills in some splendid afternoon light. From there it was simply a case of watching the views, 
















and finally arriving at the pub campsite at the Baron at Bucknell. I had totally failed on the shop front though, so my evening meal was to be a spaghetti omelette rather than the tomato sauce over spaghetti with 2 eggs poached in the tomato sauce... oh and the omelette also had onion and cashew nuts in it... 

Thankfully the non-electricity pitches were the only ones that had shade, not that it would have mattererd, I was on the only one on the campsite, but that does not bother me. It means it is wonderfully quiet, and I don't need to worry about waking people in the morning.

I did venture into the pub for a drink to take to my tent - yike... soft drinks are so expensive... a pint of fresh orange and lemonade cost me £3.70. It would be cheaper drinking! But when I spoke with Stuart this evening he sounded really down. He is missing me and I think has had a bad day at work and would rather be out with me. It leaves me feeling somewhat guilty, but there is not much I can do about it at the moment sadly.

http://www.strava.com/activities/169790304


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jul 2014)

You continue to brighten my days @SatNavSaysStraightOn , I look forward to the next chapter


----------



## Crankarm (28 Jul 2014)

I rode the MBC about 4 years ago from Brecon to Abergavenny. It was a bit rough on some stretches lots of half submerged stones/rocks for which a pair of good strong wheels is advisable, fortunately mine were ok although only 32 spokes. However on the whole it was a joy to ride. Yeah I remember the really narrow path @SNSSO with ridiculously tight switchbacks to try and get around coming off at the Abergavenny end. Mental. Riding in Wales was good. I followed an old Roman road marked on the OS map south of the A40 out of Llandovery toward Brecon which was well worth it Other routes well worth it especially mid Wales are Brecon up to Rhayader then up to Llanidloes, Llyn Clywedog, and the mountain road up and down into Machynlleth.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2014)

Day 08 - Tuesday 22nd July 2014
Ellesmere (79.8km)

I slept well last night being the only person on the campsite and I didn't have to worry about waking anyone else up this morning when the alarm went off at 6am. Luckily it had clouded over during the night so the tent was lovely and cool, but sadly it very quickly burnt off this morning and it was clear it was going to be another hot day and the battle paint was applied long before I left the campsite.





the campsite this morning.... the caravan was not occupied.





My tent, already in sunshine at 6:30am!
I also knew that this morning was going to be mostly uphill and it was once I actually made it to the big climb of the day. 

Along the way...


























The views were excellent all morning, made more so by a slight navigational error that lead to me descending into a little place called Wentnor. I didn't have to go that way, and didn't want to go that way, but, well there was an oooops moment along the way today and err I balls up. SatNav went straight on when she should have turned left! 

Somewhere along the way on this diversion, I did get to see 2 hares sitting in a field which is always good to see, along with 2 grey partridges (and yesterday I saw a female quail with a couple of young chicks).

Still the views made up for it, sadly the descent had several hairpin bends on it and with the state of my brakepads at the moment, I did not dare let the bike run just in case...
















Dropping into Wentnor rather than cycling passed it did have one advantage, I got to go passed a shop - time for some juice and watermelon! 

(to be continued - 10 picture limit is the cause of the problems... hence most days being 2 posts. nothing more!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2014)

(Continued Day 08...)

Then it was time for more climbing and yet more climbing and sadly very little in the way of a view until the start of the descent into Habberly.





not a helpful signpost when you are looking for a convenient bush...










A stop for a breather, a phone call and another round of photos...

The descent into Habberly was fun because I caught up a tractor which was pulling hay bales and whilst I was more than happy to sit behind him, he pulled over to allow me to overtake him much to his amusement!

I arrived in Pontesbury before lunch, found a shop, raided it for lunchtime supplies and headed off to find a quiet country lane and a spot of shade for lunch. After lunch and the weather was getting too hot and it was getting harder and harder to continue with any speed. Stops were becoming all too frequent. At Baschurch I ignored the road closed signs (along with loads of vehicle drivers) and headed off down a road that turned out to actually be closed... luckily the pavement was still accessible to pedestrians and I temporarily became one. I also spotted a cooperative supermarket and decided it was time to raid it for evening supplies because the rest of my route did not feature anything big enough to warrant a shop. Sadly this added about 2kg to the weight of my bike, but it was to prove a wise move. I didn't pass any more shops and would not have done without having diverted into Ellesmere later on.






From there it became seriously hard work and a slow plod. It was too hot, approaching, if not exceeding 30C and I was very tired. Sadly the campsite had no shade whatsoever and I didn't bother putting up the tent until well after 9pm - it was the only way to keep the tent cool! There was also no breeze to speak of and the shower rooms whilst excellent, were like a sauna. It was actually cooler outside in the sun! I am currently thanking my lucky stars that tomorrow is a much shorter day.





What will be the view from my tent, when I get around to putting up the tent, that is...

http://www.strava.com/activities/169790299


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2014)

Last day.... 
Day 09 – Last Day Wednesday 23rd July
Cuddington (58.1km)

It was cloudy again overnight and first thing this morning, but as with yesterday it had burnt off by 8am and it was another really hot morning. My lie-in was not as long as I had hoped for!
I always knew today was going to be a tough day. Not because of the mileage, but because it was the last day, I am so close to home and I know most of the roads. It made for an odd day as well because normally I would fly along these roads (and in fact came through Ellesmere on my recent 100 miler) and be home inside a couple of hours, but that was not the way it would work out today. It was also going to be tough because as well as being very hot, there was also a very strong headwind today +15mph according to the BBC Weather!

Stuart texted me this morning to say he had made tea last night so that I had something to come home to, (he was going to be late home from work) but sadly this morning, gravity had played a part in its destruction and it was now on the kitchen floor. He had made one of my favourites, chickpea salad which is loaded with cumin, coriander & garlic and a few chickpeas…

After breakfast, the gas cylinder I had with me kindly ran out, thereby saving me the need to carry it home. The remaining portion of spaghetti was also ditched, but I had very little else that I could throw away to save the need to carry it home and actually needed to purchase so bread so I could have lunch, but knowing the area, I know I can leave that until lunchtime. One advantage about being so close to home – I know where the shops are!

Not much else happened really unless you count finding some of the worst road surfaces I have come across so far as ‘something’. Yikes they were bad.

I did come across this house somewhere near to/on the English/Welsh border. 






And as you can see the general scenery today is limited. If you look really hard you can just make out the Welsh mountains in the background on the photo, but only just and that was what most of today was like. Hot but with no views and little shade either.











I caught a female mountain bike commuter up, and after the initial embarrassment that I was being ‘held up’ by her on the flat and downhill, (I pointed out that I would hold her up on any inclines) we had a nice chat for a several miles until our paths diverted. I was by now on roads that are very familiar to me, and no longer needed a map. 






I did stop off for a pit stop at a place I knew I could hide off the road quite easily, but got that feeling I was being 'watched' when I got back to my bike...






At Tattenhall I was able to purchase some bread for lunch and found a shady spot in the park for a leisurely lunch. Then it was a case of wandering slowly onwards and homewards watching the familiar landmarks and counting down the miles.






The Whitegate way was especially welcome for a spot of shade from the heat of the day and before long I was home.
















http://www.strava.com/activities/169790297


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jul 2014)

Wonderful.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2014)

Enjoyed that. Empty campsites for the time of year too.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Enjoyed that. Empty campsites for the time of year too.


only the one was totally empty and that was a pub campsite midweek. 1 I got the last pitch on, but the rest were quite busy really (and thankfully). I just have a tendency to find a nice quiet spot away from people  I like my sleep!


----------



## Crankarm (29 Jul 2014)

Nice write up. I guess you are glad to be home in the relative cool out of the heat catching up on ZZzzzzs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Nice write up. I guess you are glad to be home in the relative cool out of the heat catching up on ZZzzzzs


definitely catching up on the ZZZZzzzzzz but it is cooler here today...

I have reached the conclusion that the weather played a cruel joke on me/was having fun at my expense. It was cool and rainy before I left, even cool on the morning of day 1.... sunny/hot or at least hot & humid for all of the days I was on the bike down to Ogmore-by-Sea... my day off was cool and cloudy... then it was hot & sunny again for the return journey.... too hot and sunny for this red headed/fair skinned northerner!  still the photos are nice and we are planning a 'shake down' overnight tour for the weekend of the 9/10th August in preparation for the 15 day tour at the end of next month (30th August)...


----------



## videoman (29 Jul 2014)

I've really enjoyed your trip report and great photos as well. Pleased to see you've enjoyed your trip and thanks for taking the time and trouble to write it up and post it all.


----------



## John the Canuck (29 Jul 2014)

just finishing reading it all over dinner - well i was a long read

.....and most enjoyable...............THANK YOU for sharing

john the Welshman......

born in LLanharen..............


----------



## Ganymede (29 Jul 2014)

Your pictures are just heavenly.

I love that pic of the barley - interspersed with those amazing views with clouds on the same day. I felt like I was there! Thanks so much!


----------



## Effyb4 (30 Jul 2014)

I loved the pictures and the write up. It was an inspiration.


----------



## RWright (30 Jul 2014)

Looked like a great trip. Thanks for the pictures and write up. A few days ago I just missed buying a used touring bike with racks and bags for what I thought was a very good price(someone else was ahead of me with a reply to a craigslist ad). I wasn't too disappointed with just missing it......until I read your thread. It is the second touring bike I have just missed this way. One of these days though.


----------



## DannyCFC (30 Jul 2014)

Absolutely loved reading that and enjoyed the photos a lot!


----------



## summerdays (30 Jul 2014)

I really enjoyed reading this, not sure how I missed it when you first started it. Makes me wish I was more organised and would go touring by myself, but I like having a bit of company to natter to (though myself will do if that is all there is).

I will try to find that bench next time I'm at the beach with the kids!


----------



## 0lonerider (30 Jul 2014)

great trip and writeup stayed up till the early hours finishing it lol.
me first solo unplaned trip was st bees to tynemouth using the hadrian cycle way ,and leaving bramton i had to cross the startline of a roadrace lol luckly i had a hour start over them , +they give me lots of gells n nrg bars free,got some funny looks crossing the line lol.hope you enjoy it as much as i did.if you need any thing about the route ect give me a shout.


----------



## young Ed (1 Aug 2014)

great write up, well done
i really do need to stop being a lazy bum and grab my bike and sleeping bag and bivvy bag and garmin and jut head off even if it just be 1 night
Cheers Ed


----------



## hopless500 (2 Aug 2014)

That was fab


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (2 Aug 2014)

This is amazing, makes me want to get off my ass and do Coast to Coast again.

Very envious of you doing TPT, need to get a tent sorted, and look at what I want to do storage wise, panniers or trailer. Thinking trailer more so it's pulled along, not on the bike, but will consider all options when I'm ready to do stuff like that.

Thoroughly enjoyed reading this, and loved the accompanying photos. Looking forward to the TPT write up SatNav!


----------



## HelenD123 (3 Aug 2014)

Great tour, great write up, great photos. Thanks for taking the time to share it with us. I'm a little envious as I've been eyeing up a ride from Cardiff, through the Brecon Beacons and onwards for a while. I just can't seem to squeeze it in at the moment.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Aug 2014)

SatNav,

Brilliant. Nice photos, great reason for a tour.
Thank you.


----------



## Oaklegs (5 Aug 2014)

Just a tip from one who knows, when you secure your bike for an overnight stop don't forget to secure the front wheel and the saddles as they are so easy to steal. And believe me it happens all too often


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Aug 2014)

Satnav , cheers really enjoyed reading this.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Aug 2014)

What a great report, finally managed to read it all!
Thanks very much @SatNavSaysStraightOn for taking the time to share your epic trip with us


----------



## wisdom (12 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Continued....
> 
> View attachment 51256
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing It with us.cracking photos.thanks again


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Aug 2014)

Enjoyed reading this. Cheers!


----------



## woodymcnab (7 Sep 2014)

This was lovely to read. It shows what can be done and the scenery looks stunning....


----------



## Ganymede (8 Sep 2014)

Just to let you know, @SatNavSaysStraightOn, I was a purely utility cyclist until yesterday. Your blog inspired me, I asked for a book of day-long cycling tours for my birthday, and I did my first 30-miler yesterday. Well, it turned out to be 27.8 miles so I am pretending it was my first 45km-er! It was only local - I had meant to go over to Sandwich* but I'd had a migraine the previous day and was unable to make an early enough start, also thought maybe I shouldn't go too far afield in case it came back. I went on my semi-'bent for comfort and amazed myself but going up a really long hill in reasonable form. I thought the knees/thighs would be punishing me today but they seem ok and I think I might even manage my 10-mile utility ride today (to the opticians).

I suppose I have occasionally gone "out for a little ride" in the past, also I have started to take a few extra loops when commuting, but this was my first proper ride and it was lovely! Thanks!

*Edit: by train I mean - then do a loop over there.


----------

